# Team AE



## rugratt (Oct 2, 2006)

*Have any of you seen this special AE is running on their site??? They are selling the FT TC4 for $199 plus shipping. Could this mean they are clearing out these cars to try and get those "belt driven" cars that they have been talking about on the market? just fyi if you didnt catch this on their web specials.*

http://teamassociated.com/misc/internet_specials.htm


----------

